# Are air bubblers really necessary?



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a 55G 48" tank that runs on emperor400 and AC70. Would I be able to get away with not having and air bubbler? I plan on keeping around 20 fishes (5 red zebras and 15 demasonis)....


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I dont use one in a tank that is the same size with almost same stocking (more dems and also 6 labs)

I do also use a powerhead with sponge prefilter for extra water movement

You might want to consider a few more dems, i didnt have alot of luck until i breached 20


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

As long as you have enough surface movement, you are fine. When the water from from HOB falls into the tank, enough oxygen is brought into the water column.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

should be fine... i agree that hob filter will provide enough oxygen when water does fall into the tank. 

if you want more airation and don't want to buy an air pump, i suggest buying a powerhead. most powerheads have a tube that allow it shoot out air bubbles. that will give you both water circulation as well as airation. 

air bubbles matter most if you are keeping the water at a higher temperature and therefore more oxygen is required.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should be fine without an airpump/airstone.

Also, just to clarify, an airpump does not introduce oxygen into the aquarium directly (neither does a powerhead). The agitation of the surface of the water increases the surface area that is available for gas exchange, allowing oxygen to diffuse from the atmosphere into the water.


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

So whats the minimun output should I be looking at if I do buy a powerhead for my 55G tank? My main concern about airbubblers are the noise so I want a powerhead that will provide just enough water circulation for my tank and will not be as loud as air bubblers.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Woadito,

We meet again, lol..

I usually go a bit over the recommended GPH for my tank size. I figure a bit extra water circulation is never a bad thing. In addition, if you ever upgrade your tank, you won't need to upgrade your powerhead. = )



woadito said:


> So whats the minimun output should I be looking at if I do buy a powerhead for my 55G tank? My main concern about airbubblers are the noise so I want a powerhead that will provide just enough water circulation for my tank and will not be as loud as air bubblers.


----------

